# Newly weds seek new life in Spain....



## zoecampbell (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello all, 

I'm sure you get this all the time, but I would really appreciate any help & advice. :confused2:

Me and my new hubby are thinking about moving to Spain at the end of the year for about 1 year to try it out. We are 25 and speak little or no spanish! 

We are looking for locations with the following criteria...

1. *reasonable travelling distance* to an international airport, hubby will need to travel to Aberdeen for work, he works 2 weeks then gets 3 weeks off.

2. *Closeby to the sea/on the coast*

3. *Area mainly spanish but with a few british*, we want the spanish lifestyle and culture but think it might be easier for me if there is a british community even if it's small.

4. *Area with good value rented properties*, we are looking for a 2 bedroom property idealy with access to a pool for around 650 euros p/m.

5. I have a small business in photography and would be looking to hopefully try to use my skills in Spain, we can get by with just my hubby working but it would be nice to have some extra income, plus I'd imagine I'd get pretty bored being on my own for 2 weeks every month or so. So ideally we would like an area where this type of work may be a possibility. I was thinking about targeting couples travelling to spain to get married and would prefer a british photographer, I'm not sure if there are many areas where couples like to travel to get married, but this would be beneficial to be close to this type of area if it exists.

6. *An area with good weather all year round* well I suppose anything has to be better than Scotland's weather!

7. The area should not be too quiet, we would like plenty to keep us amused, but would like a sense or relaxation (ie not benidorm!) We love to wine and dine and enjoy good quality food so if there were plenty of nice places to head out that would be benificial.

Our main reasons for moving are, for better quality of life, more sun, and to try something new -why not eh!

Hope someone is able to offer even a smidgen of advice... it would be very much appreciated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Zoe, welcome to the forum, have a good look around and you'll find the answers to some of your questions. also theres another poster in a similar situation to you who's just posted http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/23708-newbie-uk-after-help-advice.html

My advise is always to suggest you come out and have a good look around. Jobs are thin on the ground over here and Spain hasnt escaped the "global recession" but its worth coming over and having a look and maybe giving it a go before the world of "commitments" and life take you over

My husband commutes to the UK and thats why we live near to Malaga. The commuting can be hard work and is quite stressful at times, but your husband is younger and probably more up for a challenge than mine!!???!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

zoecampbell said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm sure you get this all the time, but I would really appreciate any help & advice. :confused2:
> 
> ...


Hi Zoe

Welcome ..... I think 99% if your criteria is relatively easy to meet - if you wanted to live close to Malaga airport you have access to many areas along the coast of the Costa del sol that are within an hours drive max of the airport. Rental properties are better priced these days as there is a lot of availability. The biggest problem I think you may have is work for yourself .... as Jo said jobs are very difficult to come by at the moment for the Spanish let alone the expats who dont speak any Spanish ...... but if you can manage financially without the extra income you should be ok .... and maybe look at other options for socialising whilst your hubby is away working.

Do you know any areas of Spain ? have you visited before ? if not then a trip to familiarise yourself with areas is a must really ..... each town / city / resort can be completely different to the other - and what may appeal to me, or to Jo, may be the opposite of what you want !


----------



## zoecampbell (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you very much for the posts and your help and advice  

My family part-own a lovely villa in Moraira, costa blanca that we used to visit twice a year up untill I was 14, and I've since re-visited. I love Moraira but it's probably a little too far from an airport and a little expensive for rent, besides I'd probably like to try somewhere new. I've also been to a small village near Cordoba called Almodovar del Rioa couple of times for some waterski training, I loved it there, very spanish! I loved being immersed in the culture, it was good knowing lots of british people who lived/visited the ski site, I would worry being in such an area without knowing anyone, it would probably be too remote.

We are most definetly planning to visit an area before we move, but I'm trying to research different areas now as much as i can because I don't have many holidays left for the year (after using most of them for the wedding).

My hubby has worked in the merchant navy for nearly 10 years so he's used to taking flights to get to work, it shouldn't be much different for him, just an extra flight on his journey, a small price to pay for living in such a lovely country! But we would be looking to make it as easy for him as possible. 

x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zoecampbell said:


> Thank you very much for the posts and your help and advice
> 
> My family part-own a lovely villa in Moraira, costa blanca that we used to visit twice a year up untill I was 14, and I've since re-visited. I love Moraira but it's probably a little too far from an airport and a little expensive for rent, besides I'd probably like to try somewhere new. I've also been to a small village near Cordoba called Almodovar del Rioa couple of times for some waterski training, I loved it there, very spanish! I loved being immersed in the culture, it was good knowing lots of british people who lived/visited the ski site, I would worry being in such an area without knowing anyone, it would probably be too remote.
> 
> ...


When we were looking to move out here, we found the "best" airport and then looked within a 10 mile radius of it, (we used "googleearth" and pin pointed a few towns to narrow it down) It happened to be Malaga, which is one of the busiest in the country with good and fairly cheap access to Gatwick, but of course there are others...!

Jo xxx


----------



## Osito (Jun 11, 2009)

zoecampbell said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm sure you get this all the time, but I would really appreciate any help & advice. :confused2:
> 
> ...


As well as being close to an airport you must check what services operate in the winter. There are direct flights to and from ABZ in the summer, but not in the winter. Think about the difficulty of arriving in STN and trying to get to LTN for your next flight. Inter airport transport in London is expensive and problematic! I try to route via LHR as it has the most ABZ options. But sometimes it can take me three flights to get to ABZ and the so called low costs don't allow for connections, so miss one and you are seriously out of pocket. BA allow a booking change to offshore workers so are always worth considering and if it goes wrong they try to look after you. Buena suerte!


----------



## johnnybhoy (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone help or advise with the following problem.
I have booked and paid for a villa in Moraira with a company called Morairaway . I have been trying to contact them by phone and e-mail to confirm our booking etc , but have received no reply. 
Has anybody heard of any problems with them?
Is there office still open 
Oficina 210
Local 1
03730 Javea
Alicante
Spain
Help!


----------



## morgane (Jun 24, 2009)

*morairaway*

Hello
I'm a journalist working for the French Tv, France 2. We're based in London and we're really interested by your story. Would you agree to do an interview with us about the morairaway scandal?
It's quite short notice and we would need to do it today, if of course you agree.
Can you call us at 020 7637 1436 or send an email at [email protected]

Kind regards

Morgane Prevost


----------

